

Kung Fu Tetris - sbussard
http://lannyland.blogspot.com/2009/03/kung-fu-tetris-with-kinect-and-faast.html

======
phamilton
I would like to see a heart rate monitor hooked up. Tie that into game speed
and you could get a very decent workout.

------
eik3_de
Thanks to MAFIAA: "This video contains content from UMG. It is not available
in your country."

~~~
darklajid
Thanks to Amazon's EC2 micro instance for $0 and a little bit of Free
Software: The video is actually quite funny. :)

------
lostbit
Very neat idea. Kung Fu + AI + Vision Computing. There might be a chance that
it could be played only with a PC and a Webcam, like the flash game Motion
Bubbles, I guess.

------
edanm
This is awesome. His Tetris skills do leave something to be desired though :)

Btw, the only thing I would think could make this better is if a punch did a
hard drop.

------
wushupork
You had me at kung fu. A bit misleading as it could be any generic martial
art. It's interesting to see kicks mapped to tetris though.

------
geteme
Lanny, this Tetris and street fighter Kung Fu in real life :-)
[http://www.videomomo.com/17630/tetris-and-street-fighter-
kun...](http://www.videomomo.com/17630/tetris-and-street-fighter-kung-fu-in-
real-life-jackass-style!/)

